# Sécurité des portes



## Abelianne (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour, je cherche un moyen de sécuriser efficacement les portes, pour empêcher les enfants de se coincer les doigts (et ceux des copains).
Merci de me donner vos astuces et matériel utilisé.


----------



## mamytata (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour, moi j'ai acheté des bloques portes que l'on met sur les charnières.

C'est valable aussi pour les fenêtres.


----------



## Marine35 (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour, les portes restent fermées avec interdiction de les ouvrir et fermer. Sinon j’utilise des blocs porte et j’ai sécurisé l’accès à mon sous-sol par un verrou en hauteur


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Août 2022)

Tout comme Marine les enfants n'ont pas à ouvrir les portes chez vous cela s'apprend comme tout le reste ! à vous de faire le nécessaire d'autres personnes vivent chez vous et n'ont pas à avoir de bloque portes pour pouvoir vaquer à leurs occupations ! mon mari étant à la retraite je lui ai dit de toujours faire attention avec la fermeture des portes c'est devenu un réflexe chez moi et Dieu merci jamais eu d'accidents ! j'apprends aux enfants de ne pas mettre les doigts dans le coin des portes ... déjà qu'il y a des barrières TV attachées faut pas pousser qd même !!!


----------



## Catie6432 (26 Août 2022)

Les chambres ne sont utilisées que pour les siestes et sont donc simplement ouvertes le temps de coucher et lever les enfants. Concernant les autres espaces ma salle de vie est ouverte sur la cuisine et le sas d'entrée. Il n'y a qu'une porte de la cuisine au cellier (porte qui ferme à clé) et la porte d'entrée, fermée à clé systématiquement après un passage. Je n'ai jamais utilisé de bloque porte et cela n'a jamais posé de problème lors des visites de renouvellement.


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Août 2022)

Alors chez nous c'est facile que les adultes sont autorisés à ouvrir et fermer les portes.
Quand les parents en sont encore aux transmissions il y a des petits qui souhaitaient partir en ouvrant la porte d'entrée et partant seul ah non pas de ça. C'est un point qui chez nous est une règle stricte . D'ailleurs les seules règles où j'étais stricte c'est celles de la sécurité.
Sinon par chez nous la porte intérieure qui mêne à l'escalier de sous sol est munie d'une serrure et d'un verrou. Une amie qui n'avait que la serrure avec la clé a du rajouter un verrou au dernier renouvellement avec contrôle de la puer. Argument de la puer les enfants peuvent tourner la clé et ne peuvent pas atteindre le verrou . Sur que tourner la clé a moins de 3 ans et pendant que nounou patiente en regardant ailleurs c'est courant.
Sinon bloque porte !


----------



## Abelianne (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour mamytata, le système bloc-porte sur les charnières m'intéresse. J'ai un bébé d'1 an que les interdits et les mises en garde indifférent...😉
Où peut-on trouver ces systèmes ? Peut-on les mettre et les enlever facilement ? Ou bien sont-ils installés à demeure ?
Merci


----------



## Sandrine2572 (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Comme mamytata je suis intéressé par se systèmes pour les charnières


----------



## mamytata (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour à toutes.

J'ai acheté les blocs portes sur amazon et je peux les enlever comme je veux.
Chez moi ça permet de laisser les fenêtres de la pergola ouvertes sans craindre que les enfants se pincent les doigts.


----------



## Julilo (30 Août 2022)

Bonjour, les blocs portes qui s’insèrent dans la charnière des portes, c’est super. Elles se placent et s’enlèvent très rapidement 😉😉


----------

